# Red Cherry Shrimp - eggs question



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it normal for the eggs on a RCS female to be a yellow / green colour ?


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

According to my online research, both can happen, perfectly normal, and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Perfectly normal.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay good.
Thank you !


----------

